# Gonna Need Shoulder Surgery



## lrs

I have had a torn rotator cuff tendon, partial tear, since Christmas day of 2010. I have been under an orthopedists care since that time. I saw a physical therapist on 9/28/11. He had some diagnostic equipment that measures arm strength. My right arm has 35% less strength than my left arm. I am estimating that if healthy, my right arm would have about 15% more strength than my left arm, which would roughly mean my right arm is right around 50% of what it should be.
Though a torn rotator cuff has the potential to heal on it's own, mine has not done so.
The orthopedist has now decided my shoulder will require surgery. Hopefully we can get this done quickly. The recovery time will depend on what is actually needed, which they will not know until they actually go in. If all that is needed is some debridement and a little reconstruction, recovery could take as little as a few weeks. If actual stitches are needed, recovery could take several months.
I am anxious to get back into distance casting, but will of course follow the Dr's orders.
I suppose in the meantime I can spend some time learning about reel set up, and anything else related to casting.


----------



## lil red jeep

Sure hope all goes well with the surgery. My knee scope took longe to heal than I thought and that was years ago when I was a much younger guy. Get well soon!


----------



## solid7

I've been living with shoulder injuries for years. Both rotator cuffs, and a class 2 separation.

I don't know how old you are, but it's gonna be a painful recovery. Just stick with it. If you can bear it, get into a gym when you are recovered, and do it, but don't overdo it. Then, (sorry to say it) stay active for the rest of your life, to keep everything working - even if only marginally.

After my last injury, I could only lift 10 lbs over my head - and even then, my shoulder would give out with no warning. I am up to about 140 lbs. overhead now, with no more of the unexpected give-outs. It's been hell getting back up to strength.

I definitely can sympathize with you.


----------



## Rockfish1

in the process of recovery right now... had surgery on the 23rd of Nov... small cuff tear, smoothed that out, minor bicep tear, no repairs needed there... major arthritus in the joint, took out as much of that as possible... took out a section of the collar bone as it was starting to impinge on the joint... started therapy 3 weeks after surgery, going 3 times a week, working on motion for right now... am doin a little strength training on my own, don't tell them though...  Doc says I should be to full range of motion till the end of this month...

had full blown rotator cuff surgery on the left shoulder 10 years ago, that was a 6 month recovery time and almost a year till I got back to a complete, pain free, full strength recovery...

hope you can get away easy... very painful, but liberal doses of Oxy will make it much easier...


----------



## RuddeDogg

Good luck. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## solid7

Rockfish1 said:


> ... very painful, but liberal doses of Oxy will make it much easier...


Hope you are talking OxyClean... I'd hate to think you were suggesting codone or contin.

I have an uncle (former favorite) hopelessly addicted to that ****. As it were, that's not even a little bit funny, and I've got a horribly twisted sense of humor....


----------



## Rockfish1

solid7 said:


> Hope you are talking OxyClean... I'd hate to think you were suggesting codone or contin.
> 
> I have an uncle (former favorite) hopelessly addicted to that ****. As it were, that's not even a little bit funny, and I've got a horribly twisted sense of humor....


sorry to hear about your uncle but yes codone does it for me... wasn't trying to be funny, was dead serious... anything less and I'm wasting my time when it comes to this level of pain...


----------



## solid7

.....


----------



## Tommy

Good luck. Wish you a speedy recovery.

Tommy


----------



## Fishbreath

Hey Tommy, 

Like Solid says, shoulder rehab can be difficult but then it gets better eventually. I know if I don't keep lifting or doing isometrics, it really affects me and makes a HUGE difference. Hang in there buddy but take it easy after the surgery and take it slow but steady during rehab...

I applaud Rockfish for getting the surgery over with and you for scheduling it. I know I need another as well (on both shoulders!). Guess I shouldn't have picked on guys bigger than me on the football field. Give the full recovery a full year...seriously. You'll be more confident at that point. Best regards!


----------



## lrs

My life situation is more complicated than "As the World Turns".
My dept got cut, so me and 6 other pharmacists were laid off. I did get a new position working for a CVS. 
However, I can't take any time off for the first 90 days, or I lose my job.
I discussed this with my Dr, and we will talk about surgery in about 3 months.
In the meantime, I joined a gym, started doing some exersize, just light stuff in general, and very light with the right arm. 
If I didn't know my shoulder was supposed to be hurting, I'd swear the level of pain has gone down considerably. I'll tell the Dr about this.
Maybe I can get by w/o the surgery. I'll just have to see what the Dr says.


----------



## solid7

I had a lot of luck with the "open the door" exercise. Very light weights... The shoulder has a very poor vascular network, and as such, the amount of blood flow is not conducive to quick recovery or easing of inflammation. The "open the door" exercise seem to be one of the very best for stimulating blood flow to the shoulders. Sometimes it even feels good. I used to get a very obvious warm sensation, (in my shoulder - what were you thinking) which I would try to follow up with a good ice down.

Best of luck to you. Pain sucks!


----------



## don brinson

I had two complete tears in my left shoulder and one in my right.Had surgery on my left about four years ago.I had to wear a sling for 12 weeks after surgery.Then rehab for 6 months.A hell of a lot of pain the first six months.It was going on 18 months before I could really say I was glad I had the surgery.My left is as strong or stronger than it has evey been.I decided not to have surgery on my right one.Decided to try the "quit the fishing for a year and anything that hurt I didn't do for ayear.Than I did the same rehab program for my right as I did for my left.Well its been two years since I started and my right is good to go.I was throwing 8nbait as far as I ever could this fall with no pain becides what a 56 year old feels evey day just getting out of bed.Hope all goes well for you.Its a long haul and should be worth it in the long run.


----------



## big brother

Irs,
I come at this from a slightly different point of view. When I was 60 I had my left shoulder completely replaced, years of abuse as an ironworker/welder when every thing that dropped seemed to find that shoulder. I kept putting it off because I knew of know one who had had that surgery, just the horror stories from friends that underwent rotator work. I was out the hospital the next day, did PT for 3 months and have never looked back (I'm 66 now). I play golf again, fish, cast, really nothing I cannot do if I want to. The trick I believe was not just PT at the at the PT place, but doing it at home as the tech asked me.
charlie


----------



## lrs

I had my surgery yesterday. The rotator cuff tendon had healed but the cartilage and bone had grown kind of funny. The surgeon did some work on that and some debridement. It was the best case scenario. It should only take several weeks to heal. Today it's pretty sore, but I'm pleased with the outcome.


----------

